# 1985 Johnson 30 HP - Low idle



## Djknyork (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a Johnson 30hp 1985 and the idle is set to low. I just got this motor 2 weeks ago. Is there an adjustment screw/knob under the cowel? If so, where? 
Thanks!


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 3, 2012)

Have you adjusted the slow speed idle screw yet? It is located on the top/front of the carburetor. Start by turning it all the way in, to the right and lightly seating it. Then back it out 1.5 turns to start with and fire it up and let it run for at least 30sec before adjusting either way in 1/4 turn increments allowing 30sec each time for the motor to catch up with the carb. Find the spot where your motor idles at its fastest and back it off 1/4 turn. Do this again on the water while in gear at its lowest idle to fine tune it.


----------



## Andrew04 (Aug 7, 2012)

Start with the screw mentioned above, if this does not produce acceptable results, or even fails to alter the behavior, then it's time to get a carb rebuild kit and clean and replace the moving pieces. Good luck!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 7, 2012)

Although it may need a mixture adjustment I highly doubt you need to rebuild your carburetor. 
Have watched this long enough to see if anyone would get it right. 
How about just turning your idle speed adjustment screw?? Located on the port side of the lower engine cover attached to that gear you will see there.

https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1985&hp=30&model=J30ELCOA&manufacturer=Johnson&section=Midsection

If in doubt it is #84 on this page.


----------



## Djknyork (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks guys! 
Pappy thanks for the blow up, that's the screw that has the spring under it correct?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2012)

Yep..............


----------

